# You ever wonder how Trump got to be where he is?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

While stitching a cut on the hand of a 75 year old farmer, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man.

Eventually, the topic got around to Donald Trump and his role as the Republican Nominee for President. The old farmer said, " Well, as I see it, Donald Trump is like a "Post Tortoise". Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him what a "Post Tortoise" was.

The old farmer said, When you're driving down a country road and you come across a fence post with a tortoise balanced on top, that's a Post Tortoise. The old farmer saw the puzzled look on the doctor's face so he continued to explain.

"You know he didn't get up there by himself, he doesn't belong up there, he doesn't know what to do while he's up there, he's elevated beyond his ability to function, and you just wonder what kind of dumb ass put him up there to begin with".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> While stitching a cut on the hand of a 75 year old farmer, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man.
> 
> Eventually the topic got around to Donald Trump and his role as the Republican Nominee for President. The old farmer said, " Well, as I see it, Donald Trump is like a "Post Tortoise". Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him what a "Post Tortoise" was.
> 
> ...


That about sums it up!

It's either Trump or a pathological lying criminal elitist who thinks she's entitled to be president. Every word that comes out of that bitch's mouth is a contradictory lie.

The reasons I'm voting for Trump:



> Things I trust more than I trust Hillary Clinton:
> Mexican tap water.
> A rattlesnake with a "pet me" sign.
> OJ Simpson showing me his knife collection.
> ...


I can't take credit for that, but felt it should be passed along.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> "You know he didn't get up there by himself, he doesn't belong up there, he doesn't know what to do while he's up there, he's elevated beyond his ability to function, and you just wonder what kind of dumb ass put him up there to begin with".


Its no wonder...... The voters put him there........ Nuff said............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How did we get here? a Pres. that makes Nixon look like a choir boy, The first Ambassador sacrificed to prevent ever being able to testify against Obama, and Clinton. just to start. Now the average American attention span is 10 minutes ( the time between commercials on TV) the top shows are unreality show which Trump had one which I heard was one with high ratings. So here we are having to make the choice between getting the "Clap" trump or "herpes" Clinton. at least there is a cure for the "clap".

The only reason to vote Trump is the Supreme Court Judges, trump is a maybe clinton is a known disaster for liberty in general and gun rights specifically.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Its no wonder...... The voters put him there........ Nuff said............


If I hadn't seen it with my very own eyes................:smt102


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If I hadn't seen it with my very own eyes................:smt102


Click for animation----->




​


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> While stitching a cut on the hand of a 75 year old farmer, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man.
> 
> Eventually, the topic got around to Donald Trump and his role as the Republican Nominee for President. The old farmer said, " Well, as I see it, Donald Trump is like a "Post Tortoise". Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him what a "Post Tortoise" was.
> 
> ...


You must choose between Clinton or Trump. Even staying home is a vote for hilliary. So, do we look at 4, possibly 8 more years of failed obama BS or do we take back America and quit pandering to the mooslims and other illegals? Me, I am voting for my rights as an American. Not the globalization of America but the nationalism of who we as a sovereign nation are.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Shady said:


> You must choose between Clinton or Trump. Even staying home is a vote for hilliary. So, do we look at 4, possibly 8 more years of failed obama BS or do we take back America and quit pandering to the mooslims and other illegals? Me, I am voting for my rights as an American. Not the globalization of America but the nationalism of who we as a sovereign nation are.


Absolutely. We have to vote for the candidate who is going to at least try to undo the past 50 years of European socialism. I am sick to death of working to pay my taxes and for my food and health care all the while seeing people getting their food for free (more and better stuff than I can afford to buy) and their health care for free when I have to pay a $400 annual deductible and a $2500 annual coinsurance tab, as well as having to pay my employer for a part of my health insurance premiums. The American dream has turned into a quasi communist state. You are no longer rewarded by the fruit s of your labor, you are burdened by having to pay to support people you do not know and are not related to. It has to stop, and if I have to carry a sidearm to protect my family and property, I'm all ready to do so.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

So what does that say about Hillary? I got it. She's a cow paddy!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> Absolutely. We have to vote for the candidate who is going to at least try to undo the past 50 years of European socialism. I am sick to death of working to pay my taxes and for my food and health care all the while seeing people getting their food for free (more and better stuff than I can afford to buy) and their health care for free when I have to pay a $400 annual deductible and a $2500 annual coinsurance tab, as well as having to pay my employer for a part of my health insurance premiums. The American dream has turned into a quasi communist state. You are no longer rewarded by the fruit s of your labor, you are burdened by having to pay to support people you do not know and are not related to. It has to stop, *and if I have to carry a sidearm to protect my family and property, I'm all ready to do so.*


You don't carry on a regular basis?? You really need to do this whenever you leave your property and go out into the public domain. Never know when something bad is going to happen and God only gave us one life.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> You don't carry on a regular basis?? You really need to do this whenever you leave your property and go out into the public domain. Never know when something bad is going to happen and God only gave us one life.


I carry all the time. What I was getting at is carrying openly on my hip. We can not do that here, only concealed is allowed. My meaning was that if it takes a revolution to straighten things out and we come down to having to defend our family and property from those who will be looking to loot and steal, I'm ready for that one. Guess I should have said "openly" carry....


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't like it, but I've accepted the fact that she's gonna win no matter what we do on November 8. Trump has virtually no ground game to turn out the vote in the key battleground states, he shoots himself in the foot at every turn, he cannot stay on message for more that a few seconds without going off on some tangent (probably has ADHD among other cognitive problems), etc., etc., etc..

So no matter what I do, or 10,000 just like me do on the 8th, she'll win in an electoral landslide. Even some red states are now in play. 

And the really sad part is I don't think any of his enthusiastic followers will have learned anything from this fiasco.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

joepeat said:


> I don't like it, but I've accepted the fact that she's gonna win no matter what we do on November 8. Trump has virtually no ground game to turn out the vote in the key battleground states, he shoots himself in the foot at every turn, he cannot stay on message for more that a few seconds without going off on some tangent (probably has ADHD among other cognitive problems), etc., etc., etc..
> 
> So no matter what I do, or 10,000 just like me do on the 8th, she'll win in an electoral landslide. Even some red states are now in play.
> 
> And the really sad part is I don't think any of his enthusiastic followers will have learned anything from this fiasco.


Trump lost millions of HIS own money. Hiliary lost 16 million of YOUR money. There is no way she will win. We are doomed if democrats somehow steal this election.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I carry all the time. What I was getting at is carrying openly on my hip. We can not do that here, only concealed is allowed. My meaning was that if it takes a revolution to straighten things out and we come down to having to defend our family and property from those who will be looking to loot and steal, I'm ready for that one. Guess I should have said "openly" carry....


Sorry, I understand. Open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm here while concealing it is the exception. I carry whenever I am in your state and have never had any problems doing this (since it's concealed I wouldn't expect any problems).

BTW, it pains me to have seen what hurricane Matthew did to the southeast coastal regions. I was just in Savannah, Tybee Island, and the Grand Strand (drove up route 17 from Savannah) five weeks ago. Stopped by Folly Beach just to see it (never been there before) and then through Charleston and on up the coast. The finest part of the entire east coast... just love the lowcountry.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> BTW, it pains me to have seen what hurricane Matthew did to the southeast coastal regions. I was just in Savannah, Tybee Island, and the Grand Strand (drove up route 17 from Savannah) five weeks ago. Stopped by Folly Beach just to see it (never been there before) and then through Charleston and on up the coast. The finest part of the entire east coast... just love the lowcountry.


We have a place in Savannah (apt) and a home in Charleston. I was in Savannah, actually wife works there during the week and we evacuated to Atlanta on Friday before the storm hit. Came back on Monday. Lots of tree damage in the city, didn't look at Tybee but understood there was 4 feet of water over the entire island. Hilton Head was evacuated and residents not allowed back in until Wed or Thurs of last week, I believe. Lots of trees and power lines down there also. Beaufort got ripped up pretty good also. Kiawah and Seabrook Islands and Edisto Beach were hit pretty hard also. From what I saw, Charleston didn't get as much damage as Savannah, Hilton Head, Tybee, Edisto and Beaufort did.

On a positive note, the local shrimpers were interviewed on the news this morning. Saying the shrimp were all washed out of the estuaries by the storm and now the offshore shrimping is yielding big catches. Probably going to bring the price down for awhile so I guess we'll be heading to some of the local seafood hangouts for the next couple of weekends. If anything good came out of the storm, that would be it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If HRC wins, and it looks as if she might, my wife will be impossible to be around for a while. Not sure exactly where I will go, but I'm going to grab my bug-out bag and disappear for a few weeks. :watching:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If HRC wins, and it looks as if she might, my wife will be impossible to be around for a while. Not sure exactly where I will go, but I'm going to grab my bug-out bag and disappear for a few weeks. :watching:


oh God, you're stuck with that too? I told my wife that if she votes for HRC to just stay in Savannah for good and don't come home to Charleston.:buttkick:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> oh God, you're stuck with that too? I told my wife that if she votes for HRC to just stay in Savannah for good and don't come home to Charleston.:buttkick:


No, no, no.......my wife* HATES* her.......with a passion.

If Trump *doesn't* win, that's why I need to disappear for a while. She'll be impossible to be around for a good while.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

oh, got it. Mine is saying Trump is nothing but a buffoon. While I agree, I tell her that he's far better than the alternative.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> oh, got it. Mine is saying Trump is nothing but a buffoon. While I agree, I tell her that he's far better than the alternative.


I just don't get into politics all that much. I just don't have the stomach for all the BS that's involved with the process. I pretty much just keep my distance. That bothers my wife. She says I *NEED* to get involved and speak my mind.

I remind her that I'm retired and under federal law, I'm not required to do anything or get along with anyone. I can be as unproductive as I want and not go along with the flow.

Gawd it's good to be retired. :smt033


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Gawd it's good to be retired. :smt033


I hope to be there myself before the end of this year, but my employer keeps trying to hog tie me to my desk for longer than I want to be by not interviewing anyone as my replacement.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I hope to be there myself before the end of this year, but my employer keeps trying to hog tie me to my desk for longer than I want to be by not interviewing anyone as my replacement.


Others that retired before me, kept telling that that I'd know when I was ready to retire. I kept thinking that there would be indicators here and there, making their presence known.

Then one day, it just kind of came to me. I knew that it was time. It was just that easy and obvious. Looking back, I don't regret my decision to do so.


----------



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

To be fair Obama entered the presidency without any meaningful political experience and he is going to end his presidency the same way. So im willing to give Trump a shot before hillary.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

auskip07 said:


> To be fair Obama entered the presidency without any meaningful political experience and he is going to end his presidency the same way. So im willing to give Trump a shot before hillary.


As the ole saying goes........You can wish in one hand, and **** in the other.

A lousy position to be in, but one we have to deal with.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Its all the Trilateral Commission - Illuminati's doing. 

Nothing but conspiracy can explain O'bummers presence in the Non-descript no-tint House.


I mean, Americans can't be that stupid.... or can they?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

CW said:


> Its all the Trilateral Commission - Illuminati's doing.
> 
> Nothing but conspiracy can explain O'bummers presence in the Non-descript no-tint House.
> 
> I mean, Americans can't be that stupid.... or can they?


The ones on the Government teat definitely are that stupid, and they don't care either.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

joepeat said:


> I don't like it, but I've accepted the fact that she's gonna win no matter what we do on November 8. Trump has virtually no ground game to turn out the vote in the key battleground states, he shoots himself in the foot at every turn, he cannot stay on message for more that a few seconds without going off on some tangent (probably has ADHD among other cognitive problems), etc., etc., etc..
> 
> So no matter what I do, or 10,000 just like me do on the 8th, she'll win in an electoral landslide. Even some red states are now in play.
> 
> And the really sad part is I don't think any of his enthusiastic followers will have learned anything from this fiasco.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> While stitching a cut on the hand of a 75 year old farmer, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man.
> 
> Eventually, the topic got around to Donald Trump and his role as the Republican Nominee for President. The old farmer said, " Well, as I see it, Donald Trump is like a "Post Tortoise". Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him what a "Post Tortoise" was.
> 
> ...


obviously you and Trump are very similar


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This election is " better the devil you don't know than the devil you do know"


----------



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> This election is " better the devil you don't know than the devil you do know"


I see it this way. I would rather have Trump because i know no one in congress will work with him for what he wants. Essentially a stalemate for 4 years but with Hillary i know that she will further the liberal agenda and policy. Both situations are not ideal


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> We have a place in Savannah (apt) and a home in Charleston. I was in Savannah, actually wife works there during the week and we evacuated to Atlanta on Friday before the storm hit. Came back on Monday. Lots of tree damage in the city, didn't look at Tybee but understood there was 4 feet of water over the entire island.


Yes I recall you saying that you had a place in Savannah. Four feet of water on Tybee Island would just about completely inundate that little island.



RK3369 said:


> Hilton Head was evacuated and residents not allowed back in until Wed or Thurs of last week, I believe. Lots of trees and power lines down there also. Beaufort got ripped up pretty good also. Kiawah and Seabrook Islands and Edisto Beach were hit pretty hard also. From what I saw, Charleston didn't get as much damage as Savannah, Hilton Head, Tybee, Edisto and Beaufort did.


Never had a chance to stop by and see Kiawah but I have seen pictures and videos of the island. Quite beautiful. And I am really bummed that Beaufort got hit so bad. That's one of my favorite towns along the lowcountry. Beaufort and Port Royal, along with their coastal islands, is a taste of paradise.



RK3369 said:


> On a positive note, the local shrimpers were interviewed on the news this morning. Saying the shrimp were all washed out of the estuaries by the storm and now the offshore shrimping is yielding big catches. Probably going to bring the price down for awhile so I guess we'll be heading to some of the local seafood hangouts for the next couple of weekends. If anything good came out of the storm, that would be it.


Visions of Gump and hauling in the mother load.

The areas of the lowcountry I enjoy the most are the little towns and locales all along the backwaters and buried in the salt marshes. Someday.... I'll get down there for good... someday.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I hope to be there myself before the end of this year, but my employer keeps trying to hog tie me to my desk for longer than I want to be by not interviewing anyone as my replacement.


Your replacement is not your issue, it's your boss's.
If you feel you need your bosses permission to retire you ain't ready.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tip said:


> Your replacement is not your issue, it's your boss's.
> If you feel you need your bosses permission to retire you ain't ready.


Not asking for permission, trying to do the right thing and give them time to find a suitable candidate and spend a period of time training that person. My job is not just one someone could walk into cold and understand most of it without some guidance.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Neither was mine or a close friend's..... she gave a year notice, I gave 18 months - they hired her replacement 2 months after she left, hired mine 3 months after. Her job would have needed at least a month cross over, mine realistically 6 months to a year. It ain't your problem, if you leave it to your boss he'll keep you! Give appropriate notice and go. Again, replacing you isn't your problem.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

If you want a feel-good this election,

just say you're voting for Pence.

You see if Trump does the pooch and almost starts a war with Russia, he can be fired.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I hope to be there myself before the end of this year, but my employer keeps trying to hog tie me to my desk for longer than I want to be by not interviewing anyone as my replacement.


If you're up for retirement (mentally/physically), have the necessary funds to afford you to do this, then why not just do it? It's great on the other side. No need to worry about your employer; believe me, he'll find a way and do what he needs to do. I retired seven years ago and I'm now 70. I never looked back and have no thoughts whatsoever of ever working again. My former career could be very stressful (software engineering) and I can tell you that I don't miss that at all.

But you should do what you want to do. That's all that really matters.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> If you're up for retirement (mentally/physically), have the necessary funds to afford you to do this, then why not just do it? It's great on the other side. No need to worry about your employer; believe me, he'll find a way and do what he needs to do. I retired seven years ago and I'm now 70. I never looked back and have no thoughts whatsoever of ever working again. My former career could be very stressful (software engineering) and I can tell you that I don't miss that at all.
> 
> But you should do what you want to do. That's all that really matters.


agreed, just want to be able to know that I gave them appropriate lead time to deal with the transition. If they don't, it's their problem and it likely will cost them much to sort it out after it gets all screwed up by someone who is underinformed, but then, that's my employer's choice. I gave notice of my intent on Aug 29th, so they've already had 60 days. Initially I said Nov 4th but now staying until at least Nov 18th due to the start of the annual audit and new auditors coming in. Not fair to the place or my successor to just bail out before at least starting that process off with some guidance.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> agreed, just want to be able to know that I gave them appropriate lead time to deal with the transition. If they don't, it's their problem and it likely will cost them much to sort it out after it gets all screwed up by someone who is underinformed, but then, that's my employer's choice. I gave notice of my intent on Aug 29th, so they've already had 60 days. Initially I said Nov 4th but now staying until at least Nov 18th due to the start of the annual audit and new auditors coming in. Not fair to the place or my successor to just bail out before at least starting that process off with some guidance.


Oh, that's not very far away at all. I understand your commitment under those circumstances with the fact that they know you're going to be leaving soon.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I got 15 yrs left, less if I buy time.... can only wonder what state the country will be in when I retire.

Trump seems like the best choice at the moment. Eagerly awaiting the last debate tonight... I really hope Trump shows up ready to debate, preparation is a must tonight. He's come off very unprepared and unpolished up til now imo. Gotta play the hand we're dealt though.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> I got 15 yrs left, less if I buy time.... can only wonder what state the country will be in when I retire.
> 
> Trump seems like the best choice at the moment. Eagerly awaiting the last debate tonight... I really hope Trump shows up ready to debate, preparation is a must tonight. He's come off very unprepared and unpolished up til now imo. Gotta play the hand we're dealt though.


Post debate results, my opinion of course...

Clinton - She once again did well, as well as she could, and generally comported herself well, too. Many of her answers were well thought out and delivered. However she did carefully, and with a certain manner of finesse, managed to skirt a number of the salient parts of some questions. All in all, she had a decent night.

Trump - His best of the three debates, the first part of the time allotted he handled quite well. He has a nasty habit of going off on tangents and failing to finish thoughts via the spoken word. He was mostly rather well composed all night and delivered his best performance. Not as polished as Clinton, but then he is new to all of this.

Wallace - By far the best moderator of the three debates, hands down. His questions were robust and very pertinent and I think because of his demeanor, the two debaters were more "civil". Outstanding job by Wallace.

The Winner - Fox News. Mostly due to Chris Wallace but also due to people like Bret Baier and Brit Hume, who are two of the best in the business.

Winner of the debate - No clear cut winner here. Clinton supporters will claim that their candidate won hands down and Trump supporters will claim that their candidate ruled the evening. Some of the fence sitters will drop off into one camp or another. I think Trump's numbers will go up a little from the bump he'll get from last night while Hillary's will most likely remain pretty much where they were prior to the debate. Recall that Ronald Reagan's trailed Carter 47 to 39 just a week to ten days before the election in 1980. But then, the demographics and general political climate of the nation was quite a bit different then than it is now.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't think last night's performance changed anyone's mind at all. What really scares me about Hillary's supposed economic plan is they she has said she is going to raise taxes on corporations. Well guess what folks, that's a job killer right from the get go. Corporations do not exist to pay taxes or high union wages. They exist to earn a return for their stockholders, and that's all. There is no implied right for the workers to share in corporate profits, despite what the libs seem to believe. If the cost of production becomes too high in one place due to any factor like taxes, wages, benefits, etc. business is going to seek to lower the cost of production by going where it's cheaper to produce. It's been happening in this country for the past 50 years, but the dems fail to acknowledge it and all the while call for them to pay their fair share in taxes. You can't tax business and expect it to stay in place and pay more to produce. It will simply leave. Nor is it the place of government to create jobs, that also increases taxes or the debt, or both.

Same old failed tired economic and tax plan which means four more years of going nowhere, and personal and household income decreasing even more.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Post debate results, my opinion of course...
> 
> Clinton - She once again did well, as well as she could, and generally comported herself well, too. Many of her answers were well thought out and delivered. However she did carefully, and with a certain manner of finesse, managed to skirt a number of the salient parts of some questions. All in all, she had a decent night.
> 
> ...


I only watched about the first 10 minutes of the debate. When I heard the pathological congenital lying bitch tell of how she supports the 2nd Amendment and an individual right to keep and bear arms. I had heard enough. I just couldn't take listening to that loathsome, detestable swine any longer let alone look at her smug arrogant face. Who the hell does she think she's fooling? Once again she proved of what a practiced, talented congenital liar she is. What's most troubling is the ease of which she does it. May God help this country if that bitch ever becomes president.

My wife, however watched the whole thing. While I retreated to the garage, cranked up the volume on some Canned Heat, The Doors, Eric Burdon, Rolling Stones etc. and farted around with my antique cars.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> I only watched about the first 10 minutes of the debate. When I heard the pathological congenital lying bitch tell of how she supports the 2nd Amendment and an individual right to keep and bear arms. I had heard enough. I just couldn't take listening to that loathsome, detestable swine any longer let alone look at her smug arrogant face. Who the hell does she think she's fooling? Once again she proved of what a practiced, talented congenital liar she is. What's most troubling is the ease of which she does it. May God help this country if that bitch ever becomes president.
> 
> My wife, however watched the whole thing. While I retreated to the garage, cranked up the volume on some Canned Heat, The Doors, Eric Burdon, Rolling Stones etc. and farted around with my antique cars.


She also added about the 2A though that, even in the face of the Heller decision, most people agree that there are still reasonable restrictions that need to be in place on the ability of people to get their hands on guns. I fear her level of "reasonable restrictions" means that she considers it "reasonable" that no one should be able to keep a gun for self defense, or for any other purpose, for that matter. We are so screwed when she gets elected.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> She also added about the 2A though that, even in the face of the Heller decision, most people agree that there are still reasonable restrictions that need to be in place on the ability of people to get their hands on guns. I fear her level of "reasonable restrictions" means that she considers it "reasonable" that no one should be able to keep a gun for self defense, or for any other purpose, for that matter. We are so screwed when she gets elected.


She also mentioned (not during the debate of course) that we also should take a look at Australia for guidance regarding gun laws. There was also some kind of bullshit that she spewed that she didn't agree with "Heller" because it allowed toddlers to get ahold of handguns. That bitch talks as if there are not any gun laws in existence as of today. There are already enough laws to cover just about any type of negligent or criminal use of a firearm. What will just one more law accomplish that the others have not?

But it's not just about guns that we'll have to worry about if that pathological lying bitch gets elected. All indications are that she will. It's the future of our "Constitutional Republic". Democrats are interested in one thing and one thing only and that is to control and enslave every one of us from cradle to grave to their corrupt and sordid agenda. An agenda that has proven to be an abject failure wherever it is in practice. America's inner cities are a prime example of this.

What a time to be stuck with someone like Trump? Except for maybe Kasich, why couldn't it have been any one of the other 16? I'd even take Kasich over that bitch. However I am voting for Trump there really is no other choice period.......


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

desertman said:


> She also mentioned (not during the debate of course) that we also should take a look at Australia for guidance regarding gun laws. There was also some kind of bullshit that she spewed that she didn't agree with "Heller" because it allowed toddlers to get ahold of handguns. That bitch talks as if there are not any gun laws in existence as of today. There are already enough laws to cover just about any type of negligent or criminal use of a firearm. What will just one more law accomplish that the others have not?
> 
> But it's not just about guns that we'll have to worry about if that pathological lying bitch gets elected. All indications are that she will. It's the future of our "Constitutional Republic". Democrats are interested in one thing and one thing only and that is to control and enslave every one of us from cradle to grave to their corrupt and sordid agenda. An agenda that has proven to be an abject failure wherever it is in practice. America's inner cities are a prime example of this.
> 
> *What a time to be stuck with someone like Trump? *Except for maybe Kasich, why couldn't it have been any one of the other 16? I'd even take Kasich over that bitch. However I am voting for Trump there really is no other choice period.......


I keep mulling over how we got to this sad situation and have to lay the blame on the short-attention-span, instant-gratification types who supported Trump throughout the primaries. Sorry if I offended anyone, but the people deserve the government we get.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

She was also talking again about education from Pre school right through free tuition at community colleges. Well, another example of how to devalue education. Give everyone a junior college Associates degree, pretty soon you wont' even be able to get a job at Walmart unless you have a Bachelors degree. Equalizing everyone just does not work. Why is it so difficult for people to accept that? Communism failed for that exact reason, and the more we move towards that model, the sooner we will fail as a society and a nation also.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> I keep mulling over how we got to this sad situation and have to lay the blame on the short-attention-span, instant-gratification types who supported Trump throughout the primaries. Sorry if I offended anyone, but the people deserve the government we get.


Trump was a product, set up by the media. They knew that any of the other Republican candidates could have easily beaten that pathological lying bitch, Clinton. Before Trump secured the nomination they did everything in their power to build him up. With non stop coverage of his rallies and the enormous crowds. He was indeed the center of attention.

My biggest issue with Trump is that before this election he never had any core political beliefs other than Donald J. Trump. Where the hell was he all of these years fighting and upholding Conservative causes and values? During the primaries his wild and unsubstantiated claims about his opponents were unbelievable and inexcusable. There was absolutely no reason to go that route. It made him come across as an immature spoiled buffoon, a bully. Yet the crowds cheered him on.

To his credit he did make some very valid points about how career politicians and the status quo have sold this country out for their own personal gain. Indeed it is time to upset the apple cart. Unfortunately for him he made just too many enemies in the Republican Party alienating those that he would later need for support and is now paying the price. He only secured about 35% of the Republican vote. The other 65% was split between the other candidates. That 35% was enough to secure the nomination for him as the list became smaller.

Actually I do like the guy on a personal level, not so much as a politician. He does come across as the average guy you could sit down with and chuck the shit. I do believe that he really has the best interests of the country at heart. He really doesn't have to put himself through all of this crap. The man has guts and has put a lot at stake in this election including his own business empire. If only he hadn't done so much damage to himself? His children are very articulate speakers and it is obvious that they have a lot of respect for their father. They do not come across as spoiled rotten in spite of all their wealth. This speaks volumes about Donald J. Trump as a father and human being.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> She also mentioned (not during the debate of course) that we also should take a look at Australia for guidance regarding gun laws. There was also some kind of bullshit that she spewed that she didn't agree with "Heller" because it allowed toddlers to get ahold of handguns. ...[/U]


I think her agenda there is to force everyone who owns a handgun to keep it locked in a gun safe at home at all times except when in use. I believe NY has a current law to that effect. My only problem with that is, how fast can you get your safe open and retrieve your handgun when you have a home invasion going on? Hardly seems like an effective self defense scenario.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> She was also talking again about education from Pre school right through free tuition at community colleges. Well, another example of how to devalue education. Give everyone a junior college Associates degree, pretty soon you wont' even be able to get a job at Walmart unless you have a Bachelors degree. Equalizing everyone just does not work. *Why is it so difficult for people to accept that? * Communism failed for that exact reason, and the more we move towards that model, the sooner we will fail as a society and a nation also.


Figuring that there's at least 20 million people entering college and let's say that it costs each student around $100,000 or more for a college degree. You do the math. Where the hell will they come up with all of that money? You are absolutely correct soon you will need a college degree to flip a hamburger. With total equality there is never any desire to succeed at anything. Why should you if the rewards are the same for both the lazy and the ambitious? Total equality will lead to nothing more than forced labor.

This doesn't even take into consideration the monopoly of public education. Just you wait until the colleges and universities get their greedy little hands on the public trough. Taxpayers are a bottomless pit that are ripe for the taking.

When you're down and out all of this is easy to accept. What the hell? They've got nothing to lose. More people are becoming down and out. What's happening now is that people are being pushed further down the economic ladder. Some to the point of a mere existence. Which creates class envy and resentment towards those who are successful. Making the country ripe for equality and socialism. But in the end the only ones who live well are those that are in power. It's all about power and control by greedy self serving politicians. Why on God's green earth would they want to import tens of millions of the world's indigent populations to our shores. If only to speed up the process.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, keeping people in school longer helps keep them out of the job searching lines, which makes everyone think we are all better off.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Figuring that there's at least 20 million people entering college and let's say that it costs each student around $100,000 or more for a college degree. You do the math. Where the hell will they come up with all of that money? You are absolutely correct soon you will need a college degree to flip a hamburger. With total equality there is never any desire to succeed at anything. Why should you if the rewards are the same for both the lazy and the ambitious? Total equality will lead to nothing more than forced labor.
> 
> This doesn't even take into consideration the monopoly of public education. Just you wait until the colleges and universities get their greedy little hands on the public trough. Taxpayers are a bottomless pit that are ripe for the taking.
> 
> When you're down and out all of this is easy to accept. What the hell? They've got nothing to lose. More people are becoming down and out. What's happening now is that people are being pushed further down the economic ladder. Some to the point of a mere existence. Which creates class envy and resentment towards those who are successful. Making the country ripe for equality and socialism. But in the end the only ones who live well are those that are in power. It's all about power and control by greedy self serving politicians. Why on God's green earth would they want to import tens of millions of the world's indigent populations to our shores. If only to speed up the process.


I went into the military to serve my country and to be able to get a college degree once I left it. I used my GI Bill and my own money to earn three college degrees.

I paid my own way! Why the Hell should college be free? It's been my experience, that if you get something for free, you tend *NOT* to appreciate it, at least not as much as if you had worked for it.

And, if everyone gets a free college education, it will lessen the value of having one. Not to mention the fact that someone is going to pay for all these "free degrees", like the taxpayers.

You want a college degree. Get off your lazy ass, get a job, and earn it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I think her agenda there is to force everyone who owns a handgun to keep it locked in a gun safe at home at all times except when in use. I believe NY has a current law to that effect. My only problem with that is, how fast can you get your safe open and retrieve your handgun when you have a home invasion going on? Hardly seems like an effective self defense scenario.


There's a large side of me that doesn't see how such a law at the federal level could possibly be enforced on the states, let alone abided by the people.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I went into the military to serve my country and to be able to get a college degree once I left it. I used my GI Bill and my own money to earn three college degrees.
> 
> I paid my own way! Why the Hell should college be free? It's been my experience, that if you get something for free, you tend *NOT* to appreciate it, at least not as much as if you had worked for it.
> 
> ...


Good for you!

I also paid for my college degrees (two) out of my pocket, going part time while working full time and supporting a family. You can bet I am rather proud of this and there is another side to going it on your own. You tend to get much better grades then when someone else is paying for it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I went into the military to serve my country and to be able to get a college degree once I left it. I used my GI Bill and my own money to earn three college degrees.
> 
> I paid my own way! Why the Hell should college be free? It's been my experience, that if you get something for free, you tend *NOT* to appreciate it, at least not as much as if you had worked for it.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I paid for my college education, we paid for my wife's college education. As you said, want one, get off your ass, get a job and pay for it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> There's a large side of me that doesn't see how such a law at the federal level could possibly be enforced on the states, let alone abided by the people.


It won't be enforced. What it will do is allow law enforcement to charge you if there is an injury and you can not demonstrate that you had an adequate safe and locked up your weapons. Again, I think it's more of a prosecutorial tool to bring penalties on people who others feel are negligent with their guns. The police are not going to go door to door to check it, they are simply going to charge you when there is an accidental use of the gun, and the gun owners will be penalized either monetarily, with jail time, or both. Just gives the government more power to enact punishment if there is non compliance on the part of the population. After all, the progressives do know what is best for us all, right?

I mean, why not make a bad situation even worse for the gun owner? After all, the owner is dealing with the tragedy of losing a child due to their accidental use of a loaded gun, now the government wants to step in and secure their pound of flesh against that negligent gun owner who could have avoided this senseless tragedy if their guns had been properly locked up to prevent their children from getting at them. So let's let the gun owner suffer in their grief and also criminally charge them and put them through more hell. Why not? Makes perfect sense to the progressives.


----------

